# Google- HEALTHLINES: Aloe Vera - Arab News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*HEALTHLINES: Aloe Vera**Arab News**...* heartburn, kidney disorders, *irritable bowel syndrome*, intestinal obstruction, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's disease, hemorrhoids or menstrual disorders. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

